# Winter tear down



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys,
Laid the brute up for the winter and am taking it down to parade rest for a real good cleaning. 

I plan on doing the oil seals while its down and also snorking it.

Also was looking at the steering as well. it has a tiny bit of play in it when pushing on the bars and also turning left to right. Any suggestions on what i should look into?

Also any ideas from ya'll on what else i could do while i have it down this far?

Thanks in advance for all the info!:mimbrules:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

When pushing the bars sounds like a coupling made of plastic about 1/3 the way down, (Grey). broke mine when the bike landed on me. fairly inexpensive to fix. I cost a little more that day....LOL


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill look into that, isnt alot of play but definately want it gone. 

Anyone know the part numbers for the front and rear seals, I must be retarded cause I cant find them. 

Thanks


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Go to the top left click on forums. click
scroll down to Kawasaki. click
go about 10 down to parts we use frequently  click
you're there...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, OMI makes one for the Yamaha that also fits Kawie and its greasable along with a larger surface area. I and many others have one and love them. It will be the last one you buy. I think I even have a write-up somewhere in the Kawie "How-Tos". Here is the site:

http://www.omiproducts.com/Steering%20Stem%20Mount%20Yamaha.htm


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

wish I knew that....replaced mine 8 months ago


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> wish I knew that....replaced mine 8 months ago


Well...next time maybe. I do have a how to on making that one greasable in there somewhere...its just not as good.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Chime in if you know guys but someone here found a better rear main seal.....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Ill look into that, isnt alot of play but definately want it gone.
> 
> Anyone know the part numbers for the front and rear seals, I must be retarded cause I cant find them.
> 
> Thanks


 http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7106


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

no fair Driller, I was teaching him how to fish ......and you fed him..... do you know where the pics are from that replacement main seal new design???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You mean these?

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=111096&postcount=19


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. May try my hand at drilling and tapping the old one first and see how well it will take a zerk fitting. If I like it I may order the Kawi one and do the same.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

that be the one....on my santa list....not leaking today but you know how that goes....


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

It has begun :rev1:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I like those skeleton shots. I just put mine back together after doing the gas tank mod and installing an oil cooler & oil pressure gauge. I didn't take any pictures though. Keep posting on your progress. I love this stuff


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> I like those skeleton shots. I just put mine back together after doing the gas tank mod and installing an oil cooler & oil pressure gauge. I didn't take any pictures though. Keep posting on your progress. I love this stuff


 What's the gas tank mod?


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

If you do a search I think there is a someone who did a write up on it. You take the cover off of the gas tank and drill some larger holes so the mud and rocks can fall through. Makes it a lot easier to clean.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool thanks. Got the radiator out of the bracket and am trying a new concoction to clean it and get it back to looking like new again. Will post before and after pics once done.

Little man cant wait for me to get the bike back together


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm liking the Rebel flag in the back. :biggthumpup:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

06BRUTEFORCE said:


> I'm liking the Rebel flag in the back. :biggthumpup:


Thanks man


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> You mean these?
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=111096&postcount=19


 where can u buy that rear main seal at


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm using dealercostparts.com. Youll have to set up a dealer account but you wont have any issues with that

Want to say the seal is $8


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

looks like i'll be adding control arm bushings to the list .

Anyone done em yet?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just got back from Lowes. Ready to snorkel the bike tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Just got back from Lowes. Ready to snorkel the bike tomorrow afternoon!


 
You going 2" or 3" on the air intake?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

2" intake


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Snorkel in progress, ran into a few issues tonight test fitting everything. I followed the directions almost to the "T" except i didnt pick up any street elbows. Used just the regular ones instead, so I think that will answer 2 of my questions. Havent started the CVT exhaust yet casue of a clearence issue. I attached a bunch of pictures so maybe ya'll that have done this before can throw me some pointers.

1. My intake snork has a god awful angle on it and i dont think the 2" coupler will take up the slack and make it look straight comming out the plastic

2. How much room did ya'll end up with after you installed the 3-2" adapter to the CVT exhaust to slip the 90 on there. My adapter ended up darn near right under the frame.

3. Also how did ya'll secure your pod wires and vent lines to keep them from rubbing on the snorks when turning.

4. Last one I promise. The steering bushing bolt is rubbing on the 90 degree 3" coupler. any way to protect the 90 from tearing?

Thanks guys I really appreciate the help in advance. 

Moderators, please move this post if you dont think it fits here.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hope this helps... 

1. on the 3" rubber on the intake, you need to trim a little more off of the side connecting to the airbox, this will allow the whole assembly to "rotate" more clockwise, straightening it out more... might need to trim some on the pvc side also.. and it helps to use a street fitting on that connection from rubber 90 to pvc...

2. mine is like that too... you just put your fitting in there and it's flexible enough that it can sit right next to the frame...

3. you can zip tie them away to something, but I don't think it will really cause any problems...

4. they all rub that bolt, I didn't worry about it, but some people take a piece of the material you cut off the rubber 3" 90* and put it between the bolt and snork, just to have extra cushion... you can glue it in, or zip tie it, or however you find to secure it...

Lookin good so far!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

also on the intake snork, you could just throw on a 22.5* fitting down there to make it come up straight... just another suggestion! :bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> also on the intake snork, you could just throw on a 22.5* fitting down there to make it come up straight... just another suggestion! :bigok:


I was in the garage after I posted this having a smoke and admiring my handy work, came up with that same idea. Think Im just gonna mess with the 3" 90 tomorrow after I pick up a street fitting. Not too keen on putting another fitting in the intake side, just another spot to suck water from.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Snorks are done! Gonna try and fit the plastics back tomorrow and straighten everything up. I ended up by putting a 22.5* fitting on the CVT exhaust to pull it straight along the frame.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fit the front plastic on


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Finished the snorks up tonight, got everything to fit nicey nice except for the black plastic shroud where the snorkels run threw. Had to hack the crap out of it to get it on. 

All in all I am really happy with how it came out. Thanks so much to this forum, ya'll rock!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Good job! That shroud piece is a PITA to cut and look good... Nice green brute in the pics also!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Good job! That shroud piece is a PITA to cut and look good... Nice green brute in the pics also!


Thanks man I'm pleased with it. The green brute is my friends it's a 09 750i. We did his seals and front and rear diff oil after we got finished with mine


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

a arm bushing get twisted customs my fridn has them and are perfect have fun getting stock ones out it is fun


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> a arm bushing get twisted customs my fridn has them and are perfect have fun getting stock ones out it is fun


What's the price tag on twisted customs?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Also, OMI makes one for the Yamaha that also fits Kawie and its greasable along with a larger surface area. I and many others have one and love them. It will be the last one you buy. I think I even have a write-up somewhere in the Kawie "How-Tos". Here is the site:
> 
> http://www.omiproducts.com/Steering Stem Mount Yamaha.htm


 How would this work with the snorkels? my oem one sits hard against the 90 degree rubber elbow coming off the airbox as it is. I would like to upgrade this but am wondering on fitment as i have less then zero room as it is


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> How would this work with the snorkels? my oem one sits hard against the 90 degree rubber elbow coming off the airbox as it is. I would like to upgrade this but am wondering on fitment as i have less then zero room as it is


Well its about the same thickness but longer up and down the stem area...kinda like it shows in the pic at the site. Do you have a pic of how the elbow lays against it?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

No pic but after looking at the one you posted i think it would work. Mine just sits real tight against one of the bolts. I was thinking it was thicker but looks the same as oem but a lil raised section on the top and bottom to make the extra contact area.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> No pic but after looking at the one you posted i think it would work. Mine just sits real tight against one of the bolts. I was thinking it was thicker but looks the same as oem but a lil raised section on the top and bottom to make the extra contact area.


Right...even use the same bolts.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Did something stupid today and will post pics tomorrow. It's called the wife was at work and the baby was sleeping......


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dont laugh too hard, I was bored.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It works!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice I thought about doing that to mine also..what'd you use to black out your lens on your lights?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

VHT nightshades taillight lense paint. I got to redo the headlights cause I didnt prep them very well. the tailight came out tit tho.

Amazon.com: VHT Nite Shades Cover Tint Black Tail Light Lens Coating - Lens Cover Tint: Automotive


----------

